# Selling Worldmark (Trendwest) Week



## robin (Jul 26, 2018)

The timeshare is paid for and the dues are current. Looked on the list of sale properties, but can't find anything for 10,000 points, which was originally a week every other year before they went to points.

Would like to offer it to my son, before I list it, but can't find any comps. on what other people are asking.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 26, 2018)

Don't have any answers for you, but seeing Trendwest brings back memories. That's the door through which I entered the Timeshare World 25 years ago!


----------



## breezez (Jul 26, 2018)

Robin,

If account has 2 years of points in it plus 1 year to borrow its worth around $.27 to .32 per credit.  So a 10K account is worth between 2700 and 3200 dollars.  For every credit missing subtract .07.

A fully loaded 10K account would have 20K credits to use w/o borrowing so if you only have 15000 your missing 5000 multiply this by .07 and reduce your account value by that much.  In this example you would reduce around $350

Hope this helps.

Not sure how old your account is but if it was purchased back in Trendwest days you may have a NHK account which would make it worth about $10k-$12k more.

NHK account would look like 0000100xxxx. xxxx is a number between 1 and 2500


----------



## taterhed (Jul 27, 2018)

@breezez  you read my mind.....  That would have been an ethical dilemma.....

Don't forget:  There is a transfer fee ($299?) and somebody has to pay the MF's while the account is in limbo.
On a 10k account, those fees can run the cost up another 5 cents a point (or more).
Don't cheat yourself.

If it is an NHK (0000100001-2500) PM me......

cheers!


----------



## ronparise (Jul 28, 2018)

robin said:


> The timeshare is paid for and the dues are current. Looked on the list of sale properties, but can't find anything for 10,000 points, which was originally a week every other year before they went to points.
> 
> Would like to offer it to my son, before I list it, but can't find any comps. on what other people are asking.



Hard to know what you own

Worldmark formerly known as Trendwest never was weeks, it was always credits(points). And 10000 was (is) enough at most of the properties for a week in a two bedroom, every year in red season


So post an accurate description of what you own and you will get some good advice here


----------



## IsaiahB (Aug 4, 2018)

ronparise said:


> Hard to know what you own
> 
> Worldmark formerly known as Trendwest never was weeks, it was always credits(points). And 10000 was (is) enough at most of the properties for a week in a two bedroom, every year in red season
> 
> ...



It's possible they originally owned ECVC, which was merged into WMTC.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 9, 2018)

IsaihB..... dovetailing into IsaishB's post, in the early days of the Club, Eagle Crest was selling memberships directly:

This is from the 10K report filed from the Trendwest IPO back in 1997.

_ The Company has an agreement  with Eagle Crest,  Inc.  (Eagle Crest) whereby
   the Company has assigned to Eagle Crest the right to sell  Vacation  Credits
   in  WorldMark  at the Eagle Crest  Resort and  Trendwest  will  purchase the
   financed  portion of such sales,  with full  recourse,  which will allow the
   company to realize the stated rates of interest ranging from 13.9% to 15.4%.
   Eagle Crest will  repurchase  defaulted  contracts when they become 180 days
   delinquent or are written off at their unpaid principal  amount. In exchange
   for such sales, Eagle Crest must transfer  condominium units to WorldMark at
   no cost to either the Company or  WorldMark.  Retention of the full interest
   amounts from the contracts was  negotiated in lieu of a fee from Eagle Crest
   equal to 3% of net sales of vacation  credits  occurring  at the Eagle Crest
   resort and originally  planned to commence in September  1997. The number of
   additional  units to be deeded to  WorldMark  will  depend on the  number of
   vacation  credits sold by Eagle Crest,  an estimate of which is not provided
   in this table.
_
In another thread I seem to recall that is the basis that some members have day use privileges at Eagle Crest.


----------



## IsaiahB (Aug 10, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> IsaihB..... dovetailing into IsaishB's post, in the early days of the Club, Eagle Crest was selling memberships directly:
> 
> This is from the 10K report filed from the Trendwest IPO back in 1997.
> 
> ...



You're on the right track - that agreement refers to EC acting as the sales agent, whereas I was referring to EC actually selling a similar product - this happened years earlier. 

I don't recall the year but if you look at old issues of Destinations you'll see an article about the merger.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2018)

robin said:


> The timeshare is paid for and the dues are current. Looked on the list of sale properties, but can't find anything for 10,000 points, which was originally a week every other year before they went to points.
> 
> Would like to offer it to my son, before I list it, but can't find any comps. on what other people are asking.



One thing to consider is that the Trendwest points include WM South Pacific. Once it is sold resale it no longer will include WM South Pacific unless it is sold or given to a family member.

My WM contracts are Trendwest and I also had a couple Eagle Crest contracts that in the past would trade into 10,000 WM points for $29. Back then Trendwest was a part of Jeldwen. Good times for WM owners. Now with all of the new Wyndham rules its not as good a time as it was in the past. 

Bill


----------

